# Help me advices?!!!



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello 
Im algerien married polish citizen 
I have polish recidance card 
I and my spouse want move living in germany or netherlandsthe qeustiont which rules for got recidance cards there
Thanx


----------

